# Biking in November in Turkey (Istanbul)?



## ephie (Jul 7, 2005)

Is there any all mountain riding/all day rides in or around Istanbul? How's the weather going to be like in early November there? Any information? I'd take my bike to Izmir and Ephesus, but I am not sure if the busses allowed that. 

Thanks!


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

You could get some local help here.

http://mtbtr.com/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=54

Weather in Istanbul is similar to NY north east region with less rain. Izmir is bit warmer and if you head down to Antalya you could even take a dip in Med. Sea.

If your bike is in a bike carier you should have no problems taking it on a bus. If you don't have a bike box then just tip the bus driver's assistant who handles all luggage.

Be extra cautious riding your bike in major cities especially in Istanbul because drivers are nuts. Pedestrians and cyclists have almost no rights and get no respect from drivers. No one cares for traffic laws. I've only seen worst drivers in Cairo.


----------



## ephie (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Am going to check it out now. 

Well, I should feel at home then. Hopefully rain holds off in Suisse so I can have a nice time there. 

I was thinking about going to Antalya but I don't really have the time, and there's no guarantee with the weather. And I heard there's some nice beaches around Izmir. 

So the bike box that I brought my bike on the plane will suffice? Does any bus companies charge money for checked bags? I'll only have that; and a carry on which will be a backpack.

Thanks for the reminder of my awful stay in Egypt. ;p


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't think you're gonna have any trouble with your bike box on a bus. There is no extra fee for luggage.


----------



## ephie (Jul 7, 2005)

I checked out that web page, but was a bit baffled. There seemed to be a lot of views on each subforum, but no posts. 

Are there any specific trails you could recommend in Istanbul and/or Izmir. Both technical trails and all day riding for scenery (I have a Santa Cruz Blur to give you an idea of the riding I do).


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

I am an expat living in NJ and do not know trail system in TR. You could try to post there for more info or try google.


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a link from a turkish friend of mine:
http://www.singletracks.com/php/trail.php?id=1466


----------



## aybarssurucu (Oct 16, 2007)

Dear Chris,

I've just seen your post unfortunately alittle bit late, I guess.

I'm a mtb guide so I would like to help. Also Izmir is my hometown.

You can transport your bike with busses but especially use Kamil Koc; the first bus company of TR and they have bike transport policy. If you have any problem here in Turkey please call me for urgent matters from my mobile +905378698583.

Also for another questions; write on forum an e-mail me also [email protected]

Salute to everyone.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I went to Turkey and loved it. Now I'd like to go back with my bike! Can you suggest a source for trail information? Tour companies? We'd like mostly single track away from cities in the countryside. Thanks for any information!


----------



## ephie (Jul 7, 2005)

Crazy Cat Lady said:


> Hi, I went to Turkey and loved it. Now I'd like to go back with my bike! Can you suggest a source for trail information? Tour companies? We'd like mostly single track away from cities in the countryside. Thanks for any information!


Best way, IMHO, is fly Swiss to ZRH, stay for 10 days, back around Ticino (wait until June), then take Swiss ZRH to IST. Then go down to Izmir and enjoy.

No bike fees on Swiss. Lufthansa may not charge, either. All American airline companies will charge, even with status (I am a UA 1k member and it is hit or miss with the ticketing agent at the airport).


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for helping me. What is ZRH? What is Ticino? I couldn't find a Ticino on a map of Turkey. IST is Istanbul? Why would I want to go to Izmir? Thanks!


----------



## ephie (Jul 7, 2005)

Crazy Cat Lady said:


> Thanks for helping me. What is ZRH? What is Ticino? I couldn't find a Ticino on a map of Turkey. IST is Istanbul? Why would I want to go to Izmir? Thanks!


Sorry for the delay: When I went to reply last time, the site wasn't working.

ZRH is the airport code for the airport in Zurich. IST is the airport code for Istanbul.

Ticino is the Italian part of Switzerland.

Izmir is in southern Turkey, near the sea, warm, beautiful, full of sites to see (Ephesus, for example).


----------

